# J2ME - Wie und welches Programm



## DAG8 (21. Mrz 2009)

Hi, bald hab ich keine Haare mehr auf dem Kopf. Ich suche schon lange verzweifelt nach einem Editor oder Maker, Creator, um JARs fürs Handy zu programmieren. 

Die Bedienung sollte recht einfach sein. Am besten wäre eine Art "Game Maker" wie der von Mark Overmar's (YOYO). - Ich bin nämlich Neuling in Java. 

Kennt ihr da ein richtig gutes Java-Programm? 
Das "Wireless Toolkit 2.5.2" von Sun habe ich geladen. Aber kein Plan wie ich da was machen kann. 
- Das Programm darf kosten was es will. Solage es gut ist. - 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Mrz 2009)

Es gibt keine GameMaker für J2ME.

J2ME ist noch programmieren, bugfixing, bugfixing und bugfixing auf Grund der vielen verschiedenen Bugs in manchen Handy-VMs.


----------



## DAG8 (21. Mrz 2009)

Aber mit welchem Programm kann man Handy-jars programmieren? 
Ich habe ein Sony Ericsson C902. Mit dem konnte ich bisher alle jars abspielen. 

Ich möchte vorallem den Beschleunigungssensor (Accelerometer) im Handy nutzen. 
Java unterstützt dies ja schon länger.

EDIT: 
Ich hab jetzt mal das Prog. "Netbeans" gefunden und werde es mit dem Mobile-Plug testen. Ich bin grade am downloaden.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Mrz 2009)

eclipseme.org


----------



## 0x7F800000 (21. Mrz 2009)

DAG8 hat gesagt.:


> Hi, bald hab ich keine Haare mehr auf dem Kopf. Ich suche schon lange verzweifelt nach einem Editor oder Maker, Creator, um JARs fürs Handy zu programmieren.
> 
> Die Bedienung sollte recht einfach sein. Am besten wäre eine Art "Game Maker" wie der von Mark Overmar's (YOYO). - Ich bin nämlich Neuling in Java.



Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass diese JAR's ganz normale verpackte java-programme sind? Das sind keine Interaktiven Flash-Filmchen, an die hier und da was drangescriptet wurde. Schreiben kannst du die prinzipiell mit jedem beliebig primitiven texteditor, die "Bedienung" ist da wirklich nicht das problem, aber man sollte halt damit rechnen, dass man sich mindestens einige Wochen lang intensiv mit Java beschäftigen muss, bis man in der Lage ist, irgendeinen_ zumindest rein äußerlich halbwegs brauchbaren_ Prototypen zu erstellen. Dass der code gruselig strukturiert sein wird ist sogut wie sicher, das lernt keiner in wenigen Wochen.


----------



## DAG8 (21. Mrz 2009)

Also das Netbeans Mobile JSF Plugin ist unauffindbar. Ericsson.com bietet diese nicht mehr an. 

EclipseME Home Page werde ich dann auch mal testen. 

Ich weiß schon das JAR eigentlich eine ZIP oder RAR ähnliche Datei ist, die das eigentliche Programm enthalten. 
Aber mit einem normalen Texteditor lassen sich die *.class files nicht bearbeiten. 
Mit dem JBuilder schon. 

Ich habe schon Arten von Gamemaker gefunden. zB. "G-Creator". Das sind aber unausgereifte Hobbieentwickler-Programme. (Gut, G-Creator's Jars lassen sich nicht als Handyapp. nutzen.) - 
Und dann gibts da noch den "Handy Game Creator Kit" Programm. Aber ich glaube, der ist so "billig" (für obernoobs) das er scripte garnicht zulässt. Also die Freiheit/Möglichkeiten eingrenzt. 
- Wie gesagt, ich möchte hauptsächlich auch mit dem Beschleunigungssensor im Handy arbeiten. 

Ich habe eine Idee: 
Ich könnte ja eigentlich jede Jar entpacken und dessen Files editieren. Und diese Entsprechen anpassen. 

Naja, ich versuche dann mal mein Glück. Und zieh mir ein paar Tutorials rein. 

Thx!


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Mrz 2009)

Wer nicht ernsthaft versucht J2ME zu lernen wird kläglich scheitern, denn gerade die UI-Sachen sind sehr nervenaufreibend.


----------



## Spacerat (21. Mrz 2009)

Google mal nach "WTK Java2 Wireless Toolkit". Doch Vorsicht: laufende Anti-Viren-Software (z.B. Avira) meldet bei der Installation eine Viren-Signatur gefunden zu haben! Ist aber kein Virus.


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2009)

Spacerat hat gesagt.:


> Google mal nach "WTK Java2 Wireless Toolkit". Doch Vorsicht: laufende Anti-Viren-Software (z.B. Avira) meldet bei der Installation eine Viren-Signatur gefunden zu haben! Ist aber kein Virus.



? Ham die das nicht mittlerweile behoben? Ich hab schon lang keine Meldung mehr bekommen. Gott sei Dank!!!


----------



## Spacerat (27. Mrz 2009)

@MiDniGG: Mit welcher Version arbeitest du? Ich habe WTK V2.5.2 und da hat Avira bei der letzten Installation noch angeschlagen. Hab' die entsprechende Anwendung (glaub' das war "emulator.exe") inzwischen vom "Scan" ausgeschlossen, weil es eben lt. Aussage von Avira kein Virus ist. Natürlich kann es auch sein, das Avira da inzwischen was gemacht hat.


----------



## MiDniGG (28. Mrz 2009)

Also ich grig seit n paar Updates von AntiVir keine Viruswarnungen mehr. WTK is das 2.5.2 gibts ja denk ich kein neueres mehr.


----------

